# Mini Cows



## catsraven

I'm seriously concerting getting some mini cows. Dose anyone have some or know someone that dose? I would like to get a mini Jersey/Lowline cross.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

*Can't help you but...*

I'm hoping someone else can. It sounds like a great idea. Two reasons we don't have a milk cow is the cost of feeding it and being enslaved to twice-a-day milking. A full size dairy cow makes a lot of milk. We have a neighbor who might go in with us to share expense and milking chores but even then a mini-cow would be best.


----------



## TechAdmin

I wonder what the average yield is on a mini cow and if it's worth it?


----------



## *Andi

The only problem I see with the mini cows would be the price... right now mini this and mini that are all the rage. (big bucks in our area)

If I can ask ... why are you looking for a mini and not a standard?


----------



## catsraven

mosquitomountainman
Yes the twice a day milking would be a little bit of an inconvenience but the fresh milk and butter would be the trade off. 

Dean
The average is 1 1/2 to 2 gallons a day. I have herd some claim 4 gallons a day. It would be enough to make soap make butter and cook, with some to drink as well.

*Andi
The cost is one of the reasons I have not got one yet, it is a bit much. Minis are smaller eat less and produce less. with a family of 4 a Mini would be just right. The cross of the Jersey/lowline would produce milk and beef. An
allpurpose cow.


----------



## *Andi

As for milking ... I have an do leave the calf/ goat kid with their mom ... need milk ... put the calf/kid up ... and milk the next morning. No problems

Yes a mini will give the family of four what they need. <true> but a standard will do the same at a cheaper price (right now) ...

Just me ... at this day and time ... I can get three standard Jersey cows for the price of one mini Jersey. :dunno:

I have raised Jersey cows in the past, now we have longhorns, but you must do what you think is right.:2thumb:

For me I go with the standard cows ... you need to look at what you have and what you need . Either way I wish you luck :flower:and please let up know how it turns out,:goodluck:


----------



## UncleJoe

The latest issue of Countryside & Small Stock Journal (Jan/Feb) has an article about mini cows. Unfortunately, you won't be able to read it online until the next issue comes out.


----------



## pdx210

some info

Finding, buying, milking, and living with the family milk cow by Jayn Steidl Thibodeau Issue #36


----------



## catsraven

*Andi
I have been pricing standard Jerseys and they are the same price as the minis. I found some standards for more than the minis. I guess that it depends on where you live. I live in Texas. The other problem is I have a small place 2 1/2 ac. Something smaller will fair better on what I have.

UncleJoe and pdx210
Thanks for the links.


----------



## UncleJoe

Have you considered a couple goats? They need less space, less feed, and they browse as opposed to graze. On the down side; they produce less milk.


----------



## catsraven

UncleJoe said:


> Have you considered a couple goats? They need less space, less feed, and they browse as opposed to graze. On the down side; they produce less milk.


Yes I have.Two problems 1 My family hates goats milk and 2 I'm not real fond of goat meet. I know pick pick pick:dunno:


----------



## *Andi

catsraven said:


> *Andi
> I have been pricing standard Jerseys and they are the same price as the minis. I found some standards for more than the minis. I guess that it depends on where you live. I live in Texas. The other problem is I have a small place 2 1/2 ac. Something smaller will fair better on what I have.


If you can get a mini for the price of a standard ... then go for it

Keep in mind also a cow can give off flavor milk just like a goat. If you looking at a cow giving milk then take a cup with you. Give it a try before you buy.


----------



## allen_idaho

I can't really see much benefit with having mini-cattle. The good would be that they would take up less space and eat less. But the bad would be that you would need more of them to equal the same amount of meat you could get with a normal sized cow. So it probably equals out. 

If milking is a problem, keep this in mind. One of my neighbors is a small scale dairy farmer. He uses these simple clip-on devices which milk the cattle for him every morning. It makes the whole process much easier.


----------



## Jaspar

get a Jersey. Do you have access to a bull?


----------



## catsraven

The point of the mini cow is that they are small. With a family of four and a small place the less food the cows eat the better. We would not need a standard size cow. The mini would give enough meat and milk to give us all that we would need.


----------



## TechAdmin

I would definitely go mini cow then.


----------



## shadowrider

Goats milk is excellent if handled properly and the doe does not have access to bitter herbage. Cow milk the same way.
Smaller would be better for the 2 of us ,but the price of minis is just plain nuts.
I think the writer/promoters in magazines must raise them.
They are not the perfect homestead cattle. If having a farm/homestead is for saving money and growing your own food then boutique cattle have no place there. 
Many of them have genetic issues (dexters) or dispositional issues(zebus) not found in standard cattle.
Just not worth the exorbitant prices. IMO!!!
Just looked at some meat goats on Craigslist,then on their website. Way to high for something to eat, you would have to get into the same breeding/selling game they are in to make it worthwhile.
shadowrider


----------



## LincTex

allen_idaho said:


> I can't really see much benefit with having mini-cattle. The good would be that they would take up less space and eat less.


Remember ... us folks in Texas need to also keep the cows hydrated. If you don't have a well on your property, you may need to haul about 20-30 gallons a day to keep your dairy cow wet. If you have ever seen one pee you will know why - - that's a couple gallons each time right there.


----------



## TheAnt

UncleJoe said:


> Have you considered a couple goats? They need less space, less feed, and they browse as opposed to graze. On the down side; they produce less milk.


Thats what I was thinking... hell, I thought a goat was a "mini cow". They will eat a much broader range of things and I would think them a much better choice.


----------



## SimpleJoys

Mini horses have a tendency to dwarfism and lots of health, feet, and foaling problems. I wonder if it will be the same with other mini livestock.

Of course, the biggest problem with miniature horses is that way too many idiots breed completely unsuitable stock because they're "omg, soooo kyooot!" and pass along traits that could have easily been bred out. Maybe mini cattle breeders will do a better job.


----------



## BillS

I found a site that has some pictures of mini cows. They're all 39" tall or less.

http://www.miniaturebull.com/miniature_cows


----------



## TheAnt

Are mini cows where they get the mini burgers????

:2thumb:


----------



## ladyhk13

Here is a professional site for the mini's. There can be a problem of a certain disease but you need to make sure that your breeder has had the testing done prior to your purchase. It is genetic so a certificate is required.
I guess depending upon where you live they could be more expensive than a regular cow but in our area they aren't too bad and considering the lower amount of pasture they need, their live length and years of being able to give birth it is well worth it since you could always sell the calf off or slaughter if you want the meat. We plan on getting a pair for the milk only. We will breed her only as needed to keep producing milk. It's not about the meat from them for us...it's all about the milk for the family which is small.
http://www.dextercattle.org/


----------



## markp

mini cattle pros in delta utah has lowline jersey cross and yes the are $$$ .but being hot now means any heifers are worth more hope that helps. mark


----------

